# 24 Zoll Monitor mit 75hz oder 144 hz



## Hightower8606 (27. April 2017)

Hallo,

möchte einen neuen Monitor. 24 Zoll, 1ms, Höhenverstellbar, FullHd. Ist der Unterschied zwischen 75hz und 144hz wirklich so groß das sich der große Aufpreis lohnt? Habe bis jetzt 75hz und kann für mich keine Nachteile erkennen, allerdings auch noch keinen 144hz Monitor gesehen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Marcimoto (27. April 2017)

Kann dir jeder nur subjektiv berichten. Ich bin selber erst darauf umgestiegen und will beim besten Willen nicht mehr zurück. An diese Smoothness gewöhnt man sich schneller als man denkt ^^


----------



## Hightower8606 (27. April 2017)

Welcher wäre denn von diesen drei zu empfehlen?

AOC G2460PF
Acer XF240Hbmjdpr
iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3

Diese sind für mich preislich noch im Rahmen. Will auf jeden fall unter 300 EUR bleiben.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2017)

Warum willst du denn einen neuen Monitor? 
Anscheinend bist du mit deinem ja nicht wirklich unzufrieden.


----------



## Hightower8606 (27. April 2017)

Habe noch einen 19" mit 1280er Auflösung. Das ist mir zu klein geworden. Da ich mir einen neuen PC gegönnt habe und jetzt einen größeren Monitor will muss ich mich jetzt entscheiden ob wieder 75hz oder direkt 144hz.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2017)

Achso. 
Wenn du Geld sparen willst, nimm nen 75Hz. 
Willst du aber ein flüssigeres Gameplay, dann 144Hz. 
Denk aber dran, das FHD ne mehr Leistung braucht als nen Monitor mit 1280x???.


----------



## Hightower8606 (27. April 2017)

Denke das sollte der PC schaffen. 7700k und GTX 1070


----------



## XiruFTW (27. April 2017)

Dann hol dir den 144hz Monitor, dafür ist die Hardware definitiv gut genug.


----------



## Skrondgar (27. April 2017)

Ich kann dir auch nur 144 ans Hz legen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2017)

Also bei der Hardware, gönn dir ruhig 144Hz.
Und da den Acer oder Iiyama.


----------



## Darkseth (30. April 2017)

Wobei der Iiyama anscheinend nur ne Maximale Freesync range von 120 Hz hat.
... Als Nvidia nutzer irrelevant, aber wenn du mal später auf AMD wechselst, könnte das minimal suboptimal sein ^^  Ist jedenfalls erwähnenswert.


----------



## xsefa (5. Mai 2017)

Moin, ich hab mir für Gaming, hauptsächlich bf1, den Acer XF240h gegönnt. Als Hauptmonitor habe ich einen LG 27MU67 in UHD stehen. Natürlich ist UHD von der Arbeitsfläche und der Detailschärfe in den Games "schöner", aber diese 144 Hz sind schon etwas feines, die man sogar im Desktopbetrieb merkt. Bezüglich Panel, da links der LG mit IPS und rechts der "neue" Acer mit TN steht, sieht man vor allem im Desktopbetrieb den Farbunterschied - etwas blasser. Aber in bf1 merke ich nichts. 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ACER XF240H. Eventuell will ich nochmal den AOC Agon in WQHD testen. 

Kurz gesagt: ich will nicht mehr zurück zu 60 Hz. 


Mit besten Grüßen, xsefa


----------



## clange (5. Mai 2017)

Ja, 144 Hertz ist ne feine Sache. Beachte beim Aufstellen, dass du den nicht mit HDMI betreiben kannst.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2017)

Natürlich kann er ihn mit HDMI betreiben, nur halt nicht mit 144Hz.


----------



## xsefa (6. Mai 2017)

Genau, "nur" 120 Hz - also ich bin zb "gezwungen" den Acer XF240h mit HDMI zu betreiben, da mein einziger DP-Anschluss mit dem UHD Monitor verbunden ist. Fein ist, dass der Acer die FreeSync Funktion auch mit HDMI unterstützt, was bei anderen Monitoren keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist.


----------



## clange (6. Mai 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann er ihn mit HDMI betreiben, nur halt nicht mit 144Hz.



Ja, hast ja Recht. Hätte es besser ausdrücken können, aber ich glaube er hat mich schon verstanden.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2017)

Und die 24Hz merkt man eh nicht wirklich.


----------

